# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux > English Room >  Get Civilization: Beyond Earth – The Collection on Mac and Linux for $29.99

## thiendung

In the world of turn-based strategy games, is there a bigger name than Sid Meier? Is there a more beloved franchise than Civilization? Probably not. And with good reason, because the depth of gameplay offered in every Civ game is truly staggering. Each game is a massive value.

But you know what makes the games an even better value? Getting a full game along with the expansions for 50% off! On MakeUseOf Deals, we currently have the full Civilization: Beyond Earth experience on Mac and Linux for $29.99! If you want to take your 4X strategy game experience to space, this is the perfect deal for you!

*Buy: Civilization: Beyond Earth – The Collection (Mac and Linux Only)*

*What You’ll Get*


As you can probably guess, you’ll get the Civilization Beyond Earth base game, which offers a ton of gameplay on its own. You’ll be colonizing space in any way you see fit. You’ll deal with indigenous species, go to war, or win through diplomacy.

There’s also online multiplayer in Beyond Earth, so you can battle it out with random people or friends.



This bundle also includes the Rising Tide expansion which takes your Civilization experience into the vast oceans.

You’ll also get the Exoplanets map pack, which offers 6 new maps that add interesting and new ways to play.


If you’re a big fan of the Civ franchise, and you like gaming on a Mac or Linux computer, this is the deal for you. The quantity of game you’ll be getting for $30 is truly staggering. Because every game is so different, it’s basically unlimited! That’s value right there.


Plus, the game has a Metascore of 81, so not only is there a lot of content, but the content offered is quite good!

*Buy: Civilization: Beyond Earth – The Collection (Mac and Linux Only)*

----------

